# When to switch food?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, I have a 15 month old intact male who is doing great. Struggling with keeping weight on him, as he is very active, so we feed him two large meals a day (2 cups twice daily) and then usually a full kong and multiple pieces of kibble for "find it" and playing with the kids. After all this, still pretty thin. We feed him Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice puppy formula which he has been on since we got him from the breeder. They don't make any other flavors with different proteins in a puppy version.

With his weight, I was thinking he should probably stay on the puppy formula a bit longer, but was worried about if I should introduce a different type of protein. Not sure what to do going forward...maybe mix some adult food (with a different protein) in with his puppy formula? When should I switch to adult food?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At his age, he does not have to be on a puppy food. You can see if they carry one in a higher protein than what your feeding.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks. I've been looking at the Merrick Backcountry line. 

Is there any proof or thoughts on switching the protein type? One of the reasons I like the Merrick line is that I can rotate through the recipes.


----------



## Rhiannon19 (9 mo ago)

FrancoD13 said:


> Hi, I have a 15 month old intact male who is doing great. Struggling with keeping weight on him, as he is very active, so we feed him two large meals a day (2 cups twice daily) and then usually a full kong and multiple pieces of kibble for "find it" and playing with the kids. After all this, still pretty thin. We feed him Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice puppy formula which he has been on since we got him from the breeder. They don't make any other flavors with different proteins in a puppy version.
> 
> With his weight, I was thinking he should probably stay on the puppy formula a bit longer, but was worried about if I should introduce a different type of protein. Not sure what to do going forward...maybe mix some adult food (with a different protein) in with his puppy formula? When should I switch to adult food?


There are all life stage formulas. Like purina pro plan 30/20. This could satisfy your dog needs. It is a formula that you don’t have to worry about switching from puppyhood through a senior dogs life. Feel free to ask your vet for advice about food too because they can also direct you to certified animal nutritionists who can help you understand what to feed your dog.

It is also a thought that due to high metabolism your dog need more food than another vizsla. Or possibly try feeding 3x times a day too- if your schedule allows for such a thing. Some vizslas stay with meals 3x a day. Really these things depend upon energy level, rate of metabolism & whether they are fixed or not. Feed the dog in front of you that’s what I’ve been told. & vizslas are m skinny- if your vet is telling you they are too skinny- they can help you through it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Go with any quality food, then suppliment with add-ons as needed. I also second the Purina Pro Plan. The store was out of our normal Costco kibble (which is high quality), temporarily switched to Pro Plan and Ellie loved it. Of course it costs more, so we plan on mixing 50/50 Purina Pro Plan / Coscto. What's amazing is she transitioned without any problem. No loose poop, indigestion etc. I was pretty amazed. We also supplement with Coconut oil, Probios probiotic powder, and Nupro. In all, whatever works for your dog. Stay away from Legume based products with Pea/Lentil protein. 

I started playing with the Merrick food and their "toppers" , I don't know. I just kinda felt I was getting ripped off but that's me.


----------

